# Προς μαντιναδοφτιάχτες, ενταύθα



## Palavra (Dec 1, 2011)

Και προς δαιμάνο, ιδίως: θα με βοηθήσετε να σκαρώσουμε μια μαντινάδα για την κόρη μιας φίλης, που γεννήθηκε πριν ένα μήνα σαν αύριο; Καταθέτω τη δική μου εντός ολίγου.


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2011)

Ανε μασε πεις και κανένα σουσούμι τζη, να γενεί πιο προσωπική...


----------



## Palavra (Dec 1, 2011)

Οι γονείς είναι μουσικοί, η μαμά δε έχει αγγελική φωνή - δεν κάνω πλάκα. Η κόρη είναι ανοιχτομάτα και τα περιεργάζεται όλα :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2011)

Για ποιον θέλεις καλέ τη μαντινάδα; Για τους γονιούς;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 1, 2011)

Για την κάρτα που θα τους γράψω, ντε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2011)

Α, κατάλαβα. Είναι το κρητικό πανελλήνιο έθιμο: Παινεύουμε τους γονείς για την κοράκλα τους.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 1, 2011)

Μα! Κρητικοί είναι και οι δύο!


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2011)

Από αγγελικής φωνής
τα σπλάχνα το βλαστάρι
να 'χει χαρά της μουσικής
ζωή στ' αγιασματάρι

Κι ο κύρης της σαν τη θωρεί
να λιώνει απ' το καμάρι
ανοιχτομάτα κι έμορφη 
και ποιος θα του την πάρει

Πειράζει που 'ναι δυο;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 1, 2011)

Δεν τον θωρώ μαθές καλά 
αυτόν που θα την πάρει
γιατ' είν' ο κύρης της γερός,
βρυχά σαν το λιοντάρι


Και η δική μου:
Ένα αστέρι ολόλαμπρο
να τη φυλάει χώρια
να 'χει τ' αγγέλω τα καλά
και να γενεί πανώρια 

(έχω κι άλλες, δε γλιτώνετε )


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2011)

Σαν αγαπά ο άθρωπος
λιοντάρια δε λογιάζει
ούλους, μανάδες και κυρούς,
ο έρωντας τσι δειάζει


----------

